# Reminder / calendar programs?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Anybody have a good program they use and would recommend that will remind you a few days ahead of time something? Like a birthday.

I would like it to run in the background all the time and just pop up with it's reminders. 

I tried outlook, but it looks like it has to be running in order for it to work, same thing with Quickbooks customer manager.

I just need it to do simple things like remind me every year of birthdays or something like that.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I downloaded a trial of Microsoft OneNote, its like a big binder you can stuff all your files for a project into, its got reminders and such but Im not too sure if I like the progrm yet or not.

whos birthday didja miss?:whistling


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

No idea, I need one, so I'm "pissing" here so I can find it again, Currently I make a new text file and put a "shortcut" to it in the "startup" folder and it opens every time I start the computer, crude but it works, just need to remember to make the text file. Hey, anybody know a program that could remind you to make a text file to remind you to do something.



.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Anybody have a good program they use and would recommend that will remind you a few days ahead of time something? Like a birthday.
> 
> I would like it to run in the background all the time and just pop up with it's reminders.
> 
> ...


If you have a windows mobile phone or blackberry you can put the note/appointment in Outlook and sync it with the handheld and it will pop up and remind you any day, hour you want. Is that an option??


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

rbsremodeling said:


> If you have a windows mobile phone or blackberry you can put the note/appointment in Outlook and sync it with the handheld and it will pop up and remind you any day, hour you want. Is that an option??


My phone has a hole on the end where the string goes from one can to another, I'll have to see if there is a software download from campbells soup. :laughing:

It sounds like you would still have to have outlook open and running for this to happen even if my phone would get the message which isn't an option.

I'm suprised that out look can't run in the background, every damn microsoft program seems to be able to take over your computer when you don't want it to. :w00t:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Mike, have you ever tried ACT?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I figure I'd look up this software and see, it's PosIt software by 3M, my girlfriend has the paid for version, she likes it, I wasn't interested because I thought it was going to be one of those huge memory draining softwares. Did a search there is a free "lite" version, that's basic but will do the job, which is what I want, (I don't need a photo editor/ date reminder/ web browser, etc) and it's under 2MB (1.85MB). Here's a description from download.com, where you can download it:



> What happens when you cross a Post-it note with a computer? You get Post-it Software Notes, the classic yellow note designed for your PC. It's software from the company that invented the Post-it note. This digital version of 3M's famous canary-yellow note is perfect for quick reminders on your computer desktop so you never miss a meeting, event, or thought. With the free Lite version, you can create your own notes with pictures and hyperlinks, stick notes on your computer desktop, and add alarms to your notes as reminders.


 Link


 Link to 3M site

I downloaded it and will give it a try eventually, still waiting for more suggestions.


.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Google calendar


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

George Z said:


> Google calendar


Is that a program or you telling us to google the word calendar, and if it is a program does it have to connect to the internet to work?








.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I will second google calendar. It's easy to use and it's free. It has either a pop up window or you can tell it to email you. I believe it pops up in the browser you are using so yes, you'd have to be connected.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

So without anybody actually saying it, I think we have established that "Google Calendar" is a program, here is a link to the program, link.


From what I can gather so far it's an online program, not sure but others can see your calendar if you allow it, which means hackers can see your calendar.



.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Is that a program or you telling us to google the word calendar, and if it is a program does it have to connect to the internet to work?
> .


google calendar is an online application. You put your appoints on stuff in online in the calendar. You can set it to email you your appoints or text message to your phone. So rbs birthday friday enter in google calendar and it will text message or email you a day or 45 minutes in advance.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I tried google calandar it seems like you have to have a browser open for the reminder to get you, if you don't have a browser open you miss the reminder. Sound right? I might not have it set up right but that was what it was doing. That doesn't do exactly what I am looking for. The email reminder or it would work I guess, as long as you are checking your emial every day.


Just need a program that resides in memory all the time and reminds you in a way you can't miss it.

Outlook, act, customer manager and all the rest have reminder functions but you have to have the program running all the time in order for them to work.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> google calendar is an online application. You put your appoints on stuff in online in the calendar.* You can set it to email you your appoints or text message to your phone. So rbs birthday friday enter in google calendar and it will text message or email you a day or 45 minutes in advance.*


*

open or close it will send a text or email to your phone with the reminder
*


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.memotome.com/


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> I tried google calandar it seems like you have to have a browser open for the reminder to get you, if you don't have a browser open you miss the reminder. Sound right? I might not have it set up right but that was what it was doing. That doesn't do exactly what I am looking for. The email reminder or it would work I guess, as long as you are checking your emial every day.
> 
> 
> *Just need a program that resides in memory all the time and reminds you in a way you can't miss it.
> ...





Link







.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> http://www.memotome.com/



That looks like another on-line service.






.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I downloaded this one, it seems to do the trick


http://www.screensaver-download.com/reminders/reminders.html#free_download


----------



## Mystic (Oct 6, 2008)

I use something called Active Desktop Calendar made by a company called Xemico. It's a calendar program that works with your desktop. It can place month long calendars on the desktop and upcoming important information. Very customizable and keeps me on top of things.

I can't post links yet, but you can google it. It's very worth the money.


----------



## Walker1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mystic said:


> I use something called Active Desktop Calendar made by a company called Xemico. It's a calendar program that works with your desktop. It can place month long calendars on the desktop and upcoming important information. Very customizable and keeps me on top of things.
> 
> I can't post links yet, but you can google it. It's very worth the money.


Its a great program, here is a download link:


http://www.xemico.com/adc/


----------

